# Ex's Name on Husband's Neck



## dazed&confused003 (Aug 16, 2011)

My husband has a tattoo of his ex's name across the back of his neck! We've been together almost 2 years and he still hasn't had it or removed or attempted to cover it up. They weren't even together that long. When i first asked about it, he said it was his daughter's nickname but I asked about it again and he said he told me it was his ex! Why lie? It bothers me that when we're intimate or his shirt's off, I have to freakin see it EVERYDAY! Its bad enough his mom's name is across his chest and I have to see her name when we're intimate, just awkward...He knows it bothers me yet he still has the tattoo, but always talks about getting new tattoos. Why not just get rid of it? We're married now, needs to be gone!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That would definitely be a deal breaker for me. But, then any tattoo would be a turn off for me.


----------



## dazed&confused003 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's very irritating


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

What has he said when you've asked him to get it removed/covered up?


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

My take on this sort of thing is that he still has feelings for her. It's like my brother who stayed married to his ex for years "for the insurance" even though he had a girlfriend, but then magically got all upset when she finally filed and wanted to get remarried.


----------



## dazed&confused003 (Aug 16, 2011)

He says ok, he's like a yes man. Just says yes or ok to "please me". Yet it's still there, or he'll say it costs money and he cant afford it right now. We are having financial problems now, but that wasnt the case last year. So I think that's an excuse.


----------



## dazed&confused003 (Aug 16, 2011)

And maybe you're right about him having feelings, but if that's the case he can have her because I'm not staying with a man who can't even respect my wishes about getting a tattoo removed or covered up


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I question the mental aptitude of someone who would get another person's name on their neck.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Talk about a mood killer, seeing his moms name on his chest while you are straddling him.

Is there anyway he can cover her name up with your name?

My husbands brother has his exs name tattooed on his azz. 18 years later and 2 wives later, now a gf the tattoo is still there.

You can always place duct tape over the tat.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

dazed&confused003 said:


> And maybe you're right about him having feelings, but if that's the case he can have her because I'm not staying with a man who can't even respect my wishes about getting a tattoo removed or covered up


Take him to the tattoo parlor and pay for it to be removed. It bothers you not him. You're responsible for your happiness. He said he would have it removed so take him to the shop and have it covered. Until you do that, you don't have much to complain about IMO.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Take him to the tattoo parlor and pay for it to be removed. It bothers you not him. You're responsible for your happiness. He said he would have it removed so take him to the shop and have it covered. Until you do that, you don't have much to complain about IMO.


I agree.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

This makes me giggle. Not because of you and your situation, it really sucks. He definitely should have it removed, or covered up somehow, out of respect for you. But it amuses me because my husband of 10 years has a large tattoo on his back, of a globe, with the saying "My Life My World" and it has my name on it and my son's name on it. Well, he cheated on me and left and now lives with the woman he cheated with. And I'm hoping it irritates the he!! out of her when she sees my name, lol. He needs to somehow transform my name into our daughter's name. But he's broke. Maybe she'll pay for it to be removed.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Sanity said:


> I question the mental aptitude of someone who would get another person's name on their neck.


Right? I know a guy that has his ex wife's name across his chest in 2 inch letters. If you need to tatoo a woman's name on your body, "MOM" always works.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Hehehe :rofl: 

Lonely--that "world" tat story is hilarious.


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

Sanity said:


> I question the mental aptitude of someone who would get another person's name on their neck.


I agree....

not trying to stick up for the guy, but in his defense the OP knew about this before they got married (or im assuming so)....if this is true then i would have refused to walk down the aisle until it was removed....

to the OP....

get a roll of duct tape and wrap it around his neck 5 or six times and tell him he has to wear that until its removed....LOL :rofl:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting-while I was lurking on the other threads, my W came in and told me about the guy down the street's tat (she asked about it because it was in Korean alphabet), and I remembered seeing the title of this thread.

We had a convo, and we both agree that any tat with an exes name has to go.

And who the hell wants to see their in-law's name while they're having sex?

Saaayyy...there's an idea: get a marker and draw a caricature of your dad with a shotgun across your chest. that oughta work!


----------

